# Peeing on Bed



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Riley just hit her 12 week mark today (woohoo!) and so far potty training has been going well but we seem to have hit a bump in the road. She has times where she gets super excited and forgets to let us know she has to go out, but those are considered accidents and we just clean it up and take her outside. This happens *maybe* 1 time per day, which I'm really happy about. The issue we're having is that she loooooves to pee on her bed. If the bed is down, she will ALWAYS take a toy onto it and immediately squat to go pee. Why??? It's driving us nuts. I tried taking the stuffing center out of the bed, but then she just peed on the outer fur cover. It's so strange because she doesn't pee on towels or blankets on the ground, just her bed. It does have cedar in the filling... is it the outdoor-sy scent that makes her think she should go pee?


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

toss it, i'm sure it keeps that smell even if we don't smell it.
take it from the equation and see if it happens elsewhere?


----------



## Snavely2 (Mar 3, 2011)

We had the same issue. If should would pee in the house it was on her bed. We put a garbage bag over the cedar chips so if she peed on the bed we could just wash the cover. About a month after she was accident free in the house i put her bed outside with a bone so she had a comfy place to lay while we were sitting on the porch. Sure enough she went over to her bed and peed on it. :


----------



## anne_wilcrest (Oct 20, 2011)

I agree with Looney, it's the smell of going there before that makes them want to go there again (you can use Nature's Miracle cleaner to neutralize that scent) but I'm not sure if it works on beds? (so much more material/stuffing) 
Probably worth a shot!

My pup, who I think might be from the same litter as your Riley, was peeing on a bed I had out for her (not her crate) and I sprayed the neutralizer on it and threw it in the wash, she didn't go there for a couple days, but she'll still choose the bed over the hardwood floor - I think not to get her paws wet, the smart girl...


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

anne_wilcrest said:


> ...(you can use Nature's Miracle cleaner to neutralize that scent) but I'm not sure if it works on beds? (so much more material/stuffing)...


That's the strange part... we've cleaned it with this stuff every time! Once, we even put the cover through the wash! LOL

Is your puppy from the Sequoia/Dakota litter @ Rusty Dog Ranch??? What collar was she? Riley was black collar with white paw prints.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Throw the bed out. At 12 weeks nothing is expected of her. 
We use blankets not a bed. 
Beds are expensive and they must earn the right to sleep on a soft comfy bed. Our Sam is 9 months old and stupid us got him nice comfy big beds which he prefers to rip apart and take half the stuffing out. He leaves the other half ???


----------



## anne_wilcrest (Oct 20, 2011)

@threefsh yep, same litter! my Penny was the pink collar girl.


----------



## andy198712 (May 9, 2011)

datacan said:


> Throw the bed out. At 12 weeks nothing is expected of her.
> We use blankets not a bed.
> Beds are expensive and they must earn the right to sleep on a soft comfy bed. Our Sam is 9 months old and stupid us got him nice comfy big beds which he prefers to rip apart and take half the stuffing out. He leaves the other half ???


my 8month enjoys this "hobbie"


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Our female peed on her dog beds a few times but it stopped when she was about 5 1/2 months old.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

We've decided to take away the bed until she can control her bladder better... lol. She has full access to the couch (hasn't peed on that so far... *knock on wood*), so she doesn't even really need the bed.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Update: 

My parents gave Riley a bed for Xmas (her first bed since my last post). Their chihuahua male peed on it to mark it, which we immediately cleaned off. She peed on it *once* since we've brought it home, but after we cleaned it off she hasn't peed on it since. ??? Did she just feel the need to mark it as hers?


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Regardless of how well you cleaned it, it will still have the other dogs smell. So your dog is probably reacting to that.


----------

